

Five Years, That’s All We’ve Got - Sodaware
http://www.subfurther.com/blog/2011/12/13/five-years-thats-all-weve-got/

======
batista
_This isn’t the first time I’ve put an unpopular prediction out there: in
2005, back when I was with O’Reilly and right after the Intel transition
announcement, I I predicted that Mac OS X 10.6 would come out in 2010 and be
Intel-only. This was called “questionable”, “dumb”, and “ridiculous advice”._

Is this old prediction supposed to be impressive, and meant to serve as a
convincing track record in regard to predictions?

Because after the Intel transition was announced it was obvious (and not just
in retrospect) that OS X would abandon PPC and a future OS X version would be
Intel only. Actually, that's the basic meaning of the word "transition" --and
Steve had said, when he introduced it, that Intel gave them the better future
roadmap.

 _The iPad and the MacBook (the only Mac that matters) are converging on the
same place on the product diagram: an ultra-light portable computing device
with long battery life_

Well, that leaves all the stuff that a tablet can't do.

Now, possibly, we would add a keyboard and a big screen on an iPad, in the
future. And the iOS of the era would have many more capabilities, like a
modern Mac has. Well, I wouldn't call that the disappearance of the Mac. Just
a new form factor that replaced the old one. You know, like laptops sales have
eclipsed desktop ones.

 _Mac OS X shows signs of becoming less capable, through deliberate crippling
of applications by the OS._

I have seen not one sign of "deliberate crippling of applications by the OS"
from OS X 10.0.1 to OS X 10.8. Where is that supposed "crippling"?

It's FCPX not having all the features of old FCP? That's because it was
written from fu*n scratch, and they couldn't add all the stuff in time. The
big things missing are already here (XML importing, Multicam, etc), whereas
other stuff were left out like floppy disks where left out: they don't make
much sense going forward but for a very small minority (e.g tape editing). Go
to Philip Bloom's blog to read the experiences of 7 experienced professional
editors with FCPX and how they come around to liking it as an improvement over
FCP.

